# Just found out I'm about 6 months pregnant.



## Bamers

I don't know how I managed that, but I did.



also, I'm not adopting anymore, I'm keeping her. Her name will be Keira Madeline Valdez, she is due March 22. :]


----------



## rjb

I don't know much about adoption, as I'm keeping LG, but you must be very strong to have made that decision.
Just wanted to offer my support. I was 14 when I found out and I am 15 now. 
PM me anytime :flower:


----------



## _laura

Firstly don't panic. I found out I was pregnant at about the same stage as you. I'm keeping it however but my mum did bring up the idea of adoption which we dismissed straight away. Go to your local council and explain the situation. They can put you in touch with your local adoption agency. In terms of an open adoption they talk you through it all with you. Regardless you need to sit down with your other half and both decide together. Good luck. If you want to chat I'm here if you want to pm me!


----------



## rainbows_x

Firstly, congratulations.

Finding out you are pregnant at any time is a shock, so finding out a 6 months must of hit you really hard. :hugs:

I don't know much about adoption, but I want to say you are doing an amazing and wonderfull thing by giving your baby up for adoption.

Talk to you boyfriend and see what you both feel is best. I know it wil be hard as it is just such a shock right now, but you need to have a firm decision on what you are choosing to do as soon as possible.

Haven't really got any advice as I kept my daughter. You definitley need a good support system around you right now, your friends will find out at some point, maybe talk to just one about it, just to let your feelings out and talk to someone. xx


----------



## AndyyMay

Bamers said:


> I don't know how I managed that, but I did.
> I've bled, however sparingly and lightly, for a while, and I suddenly stopped bleeding at all, so at first I was under the impression of just becoming pregnant. But noooope.
> 
> This is probably the scariest and most difficult thing I have ever had to face in my life, especially knowing that there is no possibility of me being able to keep the baby, I HAVE to adopt. I just lost my job, literally moments before I was going to inform them of my situation, the father is currently in school without a job, and I'd have to move out for my family's sake. I am 16 years old, and very not ready to grow up.
> Every time I think about it now, I start crying, and it's all I can think about anymore. I'm falling behind in school, I'm apparently becoming more distant, especially toward the father (my boyfriend), who is having just as hard of a time coping as I am. In all honesty, all I really do anymore is mope. And it sucks, but I'm scared to go out in public and start crying in front of strangers.
> My mom knows, but I'm too scared to tell most of my friends. Mostly because I do not want to explain my choices in adopting -- As I know I'll be asked this at least once, for every person who knows.
> 
> I want to do an open adoption. Has anyone here ever done one? Would it make coping easier after the baby is born? What is it like?
> I've done a lot of research, but for some reason I cannot find any little articles on how a mother has dealt with an open adoption, only how they, in general, work.

I Found Out At This point Aswell,So your not the only one
It didn't occur to me what so ever that I might be pregnant.

When I found I gotta admit excitment didn't hit me atall..I was like "Oh S***"
My otherhalf on the other hand was thrilled.
I thought I wouldn't go grow up tbh....I wasn't thrilled on the idea either..
BUT You'll be amazed how much you can grow up.

I decided to keep it (I've got 7 weeks left)
And I'm Thankful I did tbh and i'm trying to make the most out of the rest of my pregnany
And Tbh You Do See Changes In yourself and'll be amazed how much you do change

Whats Your Mum/Boyfriends opinion on it?
If you did decide to keep it,then there are many ways you can get through it,

What reasons do you have beside not wanting to grow up and the others you mentioned?

By giving it to adoption,you are doing a lovely thing for someone else.

Please Doon't take this wrong or anyone who reads it,But you really do need to sit down and have a proper think about this
About coping easier If seen many programmes and no a few people (our age) that have given it up and have regretted it later on,and found it hard.Or Have fallen in love with the baby at birth.

but please don't let that change your mind atall,Just make sure you'll be happy with your decision,as like I said,You'll be doing a great thing By adopting:)

About The Adoption infomation I honestly dont know much about it...Maybe you could ask your doctor?

Don't let anyone change your decsion,you've gotta do whats best for you at the end of the day If it's what you want,then go for it:)

Hope things Go Well
Pm me if you wanna chat

xx


----------



## kaleighdaisy

rjb said:


> I don't know much about adoption, as I'm keeping LG, but you must be very strong to have made that decision.
> Just wanted to offer my support. I was 14 when I found out and I am 15 now.
> PM me anytime :flower:

I didnt know you were 15. I thought you were older. I mean, I know I dont pay attention, but this just makes me look stupid. lol. :shrug:

And Im 15 too. I was 7 weeks when I found out and Im Happy that I dont have to give my girl away. I cant even imagine what your feeling.


----------



## hopeandpray

:hugs: if you want to put your baby up for adoption because you feel like you won't be able to cope then that's probably not true, so many girls on here find a way. If you make this huge decision it has to be because it's what is best for the baby. If it is and you are strong enough to go ahead then that's a wonderful option. There is an adoption section that has a few members that have given their babies up for adoption. One just recently. I would ask for there advice


----------



## EffyKat

Congratulations. I'm sorry I cant offer any advise on adoption as I'm keeping my little boy who is due in 5 weeks. But if you feel in yourself that it is the right thing to do by putting your baby for adoption then all power to you. You'll be doing a selfless and beautiful thing not only will you be giving your baby a chance to have a good life but you'll be giving some family a chance for a child that they couldn't have. However, if you feel as though you want to keep the baby then don't let anyone pressure you into doing what they think is "right". Only do what you feel is right and best for you and your baby. Dont forget you're important too. PM me if you ever need a chat.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I am 16 and found out at about 4 months but I'm keeping my LO :) I don't know much about adoption, my boyfriends mom gave her little girl up and I know it's hard on her to this day. But it's different for everyone. Congrats Hun. Message me anytime


----------



## bumpy_j

Hi and congratulations! Where are you from? In the UK sadly adoption is only done through agencies - you have no say in where the baby goes even if you find great candidates unless you give your baby away to direct family - further down the line you might find this very hard to do. In the US I believe the system is different and you can have a say in the babies adoption so if you find a couple or person yourself and get to know them you can choose to give them your baby as long as they've been assessed and approved (if you look online there are many websites dedicated to finding great people to look after your baby). I'm no expert but I looked into this quite a lot when I first found out so i'm really hoping i'm giving you the right information. Good luck with your decision! You have the support of everyone on here no matter what you do


----------



## amygwen

Hey hun. There is an adoption section of the forum where you can meet other moms who gave their little one's up for adoption, you might be able to find more help there :flower:


----------



## MamaNomad

Hey hun! Ur ok, take a deep breath, YOUR CHOICE IS HONORED HERE:) I just found out, I'm 25-26 weeks... lol. As for me, I choose to raise my child, but I'm 18, and two yrs ago, Omg! Id DEFINITELY choose adoption when I was 16 .... so, just rest assured, you're being incredibly brave! Be proud:)


----------



## newmommy23

I found out at 19 weeks and had researched adoptions...they vary by agency, adoptive parents, state and country.....message me and I will help...my friend gave her baby up and talks to me a lot about the pros and cons and how its made her feel etc.
you sound sure of your decision but make sure you really think about it


----------



## Bamers

Thanks guys -- and yeah, I'm choosing to adopt mostly because it would be best for the baby. I do want it more than anything, I think I've already fallen in love with it :(
I live in the US so I will *hopefully* be able to find a couple to my liking :)


----------



## Bamers

Thanks guys -- and yeah, I'm choosing to adopt mostly because it would be best for the baby. I do want it more than anything, I think I've already fallen in love with it :(
I live in the US so I will *hopefully* be able to find a couple to my liking :)


----------



## aafscsweetie

There are a lot of great adoption agencies in the US, and they are all really helpful and accommodating. Congratulations and I hope everything goes the way you are hoping :) I really do think it is a selfless thing you are doing. Somewhere in the world there are great parents for your LO who you are going to make the happiest people in the world.


----------



## Bamers

Haha thankyou guys :))
I do have a question, though -- a couple of you said you were in the same position as I am (lateness of finding out wise), and I am going to see the doctor today. What exactly should I expect? D:


----------



## amygwen

Bamers said:


> Haha thankyou guys :))
> I do have a question, though -- a couple of you said you were in the same position as I am (lateness of finding out wise), and I am going to see the doctor today. What exactly should I expect? D:

I found out when I was 14 weeks, which isn't as far along as you. They will probably just ask you general health questions, get urine sample, get weight & blood pressure, and they might listen to the heartbeat. Usually you have to be set up for an ultrasound appointment so they might do that at the next appointment. Oh and he'll prescibe you prenatal vitamins or tell you where to buy them OTC. :flower:


----------



## amandakelley

I'm sorry, hon! I don't know what to say, but I didn't want to read and run. :hugs: 

I'm glad you found this site, it's very helpful. I've been on here for probably almost a year, before I got pregnant with my son. I'm VERY surprised you've found out so late! I can't imagine not knowing about my son. I'm a few weeks behind you. Going to be 23 weeks tomorrow. 

I'm glad you've decided to look in on adoption. It would be the best thing for your child and I can't imagine ever doing that myself. I wouldn't be strong enough to do so, sadly. 

I'm 18 years old. I found out I was pregnant at 5, almost 6 weeks. In July, a little over a month after I turned 18. My OH and I are very excited and we're lucky to have people supporting us. 

I hope you have a great time on this site and find many people who are in the same position as you. Everyone on this site is absolutely lovely. If you ever want to talk, just pm me :) I'll be happy to talk. 

Even though you think adoption would be the best thing, you and your OH should both sit down and think about all your options. Adoptions are sometimes the most amazing thing to do for your child when you're young and aren't very financially stable, but sometimes adoption isn't the best even so. 

Most children like to stay with their parents, and it'll be heartbreaking after you grow with this baby more and starting feeling him/her kick. Just try and think of your options some more. 

I'm sure everyone on the forums will support your decision no matter what. I know I will. :) :hugs: 

Babyandbump is a great place to find people in the same situation as you and to build a good support system of some that are.


----------



## newmommy23

at the dr definitely expect an ultrasound....bloodwork, urine test, maybe a rh- shot if your blood is a negative type. they will want to do a glucose test too to test for diabetes. 
:flower:
also, they might think you're crazy but ignore them lol. they'll ask a lot of questions too about you, your health history, your oh's health etc

just a warning though hun, the ultrasound is probably going to hit you hard, and I wouldn't go alone! Bring your OH if he can come, or maybe your mom? For support...


----------



## MamaNomad

Bamers said:


> Haha thankyou guys :))
> I do have a question, though -- a couple of you said you were in the same position as I am (lateness of finding out wise), and I am going to see the doctor today. What exactly should I expect? D:

I actually don't know, as I haven't been to the doc yet! I'm going today to tell the doc my symptoms, and explain the kicking, lol. So yeah, I'm demanding a ultrasound/sonogram. Because I haven't seen the baby , other than the kicks. Lol.


----------



## emmylou92

Hi i dont know much about adoption, how ever the way you are feeling breaking down crying and things is all part of being pregnant, your body is going through alot of change's my LG was planned but i still cry all the time.

i hope everything goes okay for you with the birth and the addoption.
Talk to your boyfriend he can be your rock right now!


----------



## CourtneyD

There are many many resources for you. Please find an agency, attorney our counselor who will help you explore all your options and resources for parenting or adoption. 
As a couple hoping to adopt, we wish you well and hope you find all the support you need to make the best decision for you and your baby.

Hugs,
Courtney:hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

:hugs: I don't know much about adoption, especially in the states, but there is an adoption section on here and I'm sure they can answer your questions. 

I agree with a previous poster who said to take someone to your appointment for support, they may do an ultrasound right there and then and it will probably be very emotional. 

Remember there is help available, you don't have to give your baby away if you don't want to just because you don't think you have the resources to bring up a child. Your situation will improve in time but you will never be able to get your baby back if you give it away. You need to think long and hard about this. If you do decide to go ahead with the adoption you will be doing an amazing thing, don't let anyone make you feel like you shouldn't do it if you really want to. Good luck xxx


----------



## CourtneyD

Bamers said:


> Haha thankyou guys :))
> I do have a question, though -- a couple of you said you were in the same position as I am (lateness of finding out wise), and I am going to see the doctor today. What exactly should I expect? D:

I hope your appointment went well! Best of luck with everything!


----------



## Bamers

Thanks guys. My appointment did go well. it's a girl, and she's very healthy despite the previous. I used to smoke (quitting now), drank coffee every day, took ibuprofen every day, and took midol too. I'm really glad she's okay :)
And yeah. I really think I want to keep it now. My mom's trying to re-inforce me keeping my decision on adoption, but she came up with a new reason, to save her relationship with her boyfriend. So now I'm really starting to think that she only wants it gone so she can keep him, and I think that's wrong -- I can get help providing for her, and I will get kicked out but I do have a place to turn to. My boyfriend wants to keep her anyway. Do you guys think I should keep her? 
Oh, btw, what is an OH and those other acronyms you all use?
And to the 2 that posted on my profile: I don't really know how to comment back or w/e so I will pm you when I get to a computer. I'm on my phone right now haha :p


----------



## AndyyMay

Bamers said:


> Thanks guys. My appointment did go well. it's a girl, and she's very healthy despite the previous. I used to smoke (quitting now), drank coffee every day, took ibuprofen every day, and took midol too. I'm really glad she's okay :)
> And yeah. I really think I want to keep it now. My mom's trying to re-inforce me keeping my decision on adoption, but she came up with a new reason, to save her relationship with her boyfriend. So now I'm really starting to think that she only wants it gone so she can keep him, and I think that's wrong -- I can get help providing for her, and I will get kicked out but I do have a place to turn to. My boyfriend wants to keep her anyway. Do you guys think I should keep her?
> Oh, btw, what is an OH and those other acronyms you all use?
> And to the 2 that posted on my profile: I don't really know how to comment back or w/e so I will pm you when I get to a computer. I'm on my phone right now haha :p

Awwwh,That's Good to hear! At least you know she's okay Congratulations on finding out she's a girl:)
If you feel now,that you really want to keep it,then you go ahead and do so:)

As for your mum I don't know what to say tbh,but don't let her views/what she is advising you to do let you change your decision,like everyone's said do whats best for you:)

in a way you answered your own question babe,you've said you want to keep her:) If you feeel thats what you want to do,then thats the way foward:)
i'm happy that your boyfriend wants to keep her aswell,

Hope everythings well:)
xxx


----------



## _laura

Oh is other half!
and i'm glad that everythings okay and youve decided to keep her!
your mum sounds really selfish if she wants you to give her up for adoption for her relationship. your child has nothing to do with her it's your choice at the end of the day. as long as you and your boyfriend can get support and aswell support each other then go for it :D

Congratualtions sweetie


----------



## newmommy23

hun if you want her keep her! otherwise it will just hurt you. money problems are usually shortterm and like you said, you can get help! I'm very glad your little girl is ok. I was scared for my little girl too, because I played roller derby up until the day I found out I was pregnant 19 weeks and 3 days...tough babies! :flower:
we are all here to support you! you can do this!


----------



## Pixxie

Bamers said:


> Thanks guys. My appointment did go well. it's a girl, and she's very healthy despite the previous. I used to smoke (quitting now), drank coffee every day, took ibuprofen every day, and took midol too. I'm really glad she's okay :)
> And yeah. I really think I want to keep it now. My mom's trying to re-inforce me keeping my decision on adoption, but she came up with a new reason, to save her relationship with her boyfriend. So now I'm really starting to think that she only wants it gone so she can keep him, and I think that's wrong -- I can get help providing for her, and I will get kicked out but I do have a place to turn to. My boyfriend wants to keep her anyway. Do you guys think I should keep her?
> Oh, btw, what is an OH and those other acronyms you all use?
> And to the 2 that posted on my profile: I don't really know how to comment back or w/e so I will pm you when I get to a computer. I'm on my phone right now haha :p

That's fantastic news! Glad everything is ok with her :) 

If you want to keep her hun then you keep her, it's no one else's decision. If you want to keep your baby and you let someone talk you out of it you will regret it for the rest of your life. Your mum want's you to give her away because she is worried of what her boyfriend will think? How selfish. Have a long talk with your boyfriend and decide together what to do, it sounds to me like you both want this baby. 

Here is a link to the list of abbreviations used on the site, it's a bit confusing at first but everyone uses them so it's handy to know what they mean! https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

xxx


----------



## rjb

kaleighdaisy said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> I don't know much about adoption, as I'm keeping LG, but you must be very strong to have made that decision.
> Just wanted to offer my support. I was 14 when I found out and I am 15 now.
> PM me anytime :flower:
> 
> I didnt know you were 15. I thought you were older. I mean, I know I dont pay attention, but this just makes me look stupid. lol. :shrug:
> 
> And Im 15 too. I was 7 weeks when I found out and Im Happy that I dont have to give my girl away. I cant even imagine what your feeling.Click to expand...

Really delayed, but I didn't realize you were 15 either! XP


----------



## EMcDaniel

Hi Bamers. I hope I do not violate any of the forum rules by posting this, but I do know of a nationwide support program for birth mothers that can match you directly with another birth mother who has already gone through an open adoption. I will say up front that I am an adoption attorney, BUT I am in no way affiliated with the support group I want to tell you about. It is a great way for you to be able to talk one-on-one with another birth mom. If you are interested, I guess since I can't list my email address (I need to start posting more so that it will let me!) you can google my name along with the words "adoption attorney" to find my website and you can email me through that. Best of luck to you. :) -Emily McDaniel


----------



## rjb

EMcDaniel said:


> Hi Bamers. I hope I do not violate any of the forum rules by posting this, but I do know of a nationwide support program for birth mothers that can match you directly with another birth mother who has already gone through an open adoption. I will say up front that I am an adoption attorney, BUT I am in no way affiliated with the support group I want to tell you about. It is a great way for you to be able to talk one-on-one with another birth mom. If you are interested, I guess since I can't list my email address (I need to start posting more so that it will let me!) you can google my name along with the words "adoption attorney" to find my website and you can email me through that. Best of luck to you. :) -Emily McDaniel

the site supprts adoptions, just not abortion. you should be alright :flower:


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

I dont really have any advice on the adoption as i dont know much about it. But i just wanted to say good luck with whatever you decide to do. I'll also say that I wouldnt rush into any descision. Also dont think you have no choice, because you do. My mum said she'd kick me out and wouldnt support me when i first told her i was pregnant. She's now buying me my cot. I think most parents are more supportive when they've calmed down, so dont rush into anything until you know completely what your options are. xx


----------



## Alexis

i didnt read through the whole thread i just wanted to say good luck to you! and welcome to BnB!! <3


----------



## Bamers

Thanks guys -- my appointment did go well, and since then I've gotten my ultrasound done. It's a girl, and we're now keeping her. The daddy is supportive atm, I just hope he doesn't run later -- it's really stressing him out, even though he really wanted to keep her before I did.
Her name is going to be Maci Jade Valdez andd she's in march! Because of my periods, they couldn't give me a really accurate one other than how big she is now (weighing around 2 lbs I think they said?) But they said she'd be due anytime in mid-late march. :)
Sorry I haven't been on recently, I don't have a computer of my own and my brother hogs the family one. He refuses to put down the World of Warcraft.. ever..
But they say she's very healthy and looking perfect and all that fun stuff. She better be healthy, I never stop getting kicks anymore haha. Such a violent child, I hope she calms down when she gets older :(

Uhm, so yeah. :) thanks for the support!


----------



## Bamers

Thanks guys -- my appointment did go well, and since then I've gotten my ultrasound done. It's a girl, and we're now keeping her. The daddy is supportive atm, I just hope he doesn't run later -- it's really stressing him out, even though he really wanted to keep her before I did.
Her name is going to be Maci Jade Valdez andd she's in march! Because of my periods, they couldn't give me a really accurate one other than how big she is now (weighing around 2 lbs I think they said?) But they said she'd be due anytime in mid-late march. :)
Sorry I haven't been on recently, I don't have a computer of my own and my brother hogs the family one. He refuses to put down the World of Warcraft.. ever..
But they say she's very healthy and looking perfect and all that fun stuff. She better be healthy, I never stop getting kicks anymore haha. Such a violent child, I hope she calms down when she gets older :(

Uhm, so yeah. :) thanks for the support!


----------



## Bamers

Whoops -- double posted. Could someone delete one for me?


----------



## Maripics

I'm 15, and at the very begging I was really scared too. And now you've decided that you're keeping her, it all gets easier. You find a way to go trough it, and be very happy with your new family. Good luck, and welcome!


----------



## Anicole10

Oh CONGRATULATIONS! I just finished reading up and geez you're on a crazyyy last few days. I'm 21 and from Washington State...I'm 6 months pregnant now. The inital shock of finding out you're pregnant is SCARY. I'm 21 and had that same exact feeling about growing up. I wanted to do so much more before having a child but after the shock wore off reality set in...just because you're having a baby doesn't mean your life stops..in fact it is just beginning. Things will get harder but you that's life in general and this will make you a stronger woman with a purpose :). I'm sorry you feel like your mom has anterior motives but remember this is YOUR decision and whether or not she supports you is only up to her. B&B is really supportive and if you can't seem to get online often there are plenty of ladies on here who don't mind me texting buddies (I included). Adoption is a hard decision to make but it can also be really rewarding (from what I've seen and heard). It sounds like you're set on raising your daughter and I wish you the BEST of luck. It may have all come at you at once but once the initial shock wears off you'll be SO excited. 

Oh and since you live in the US...if your mother does want you to move out there are ALOT of agencies who help teen parents/mothers. Check online for your city or county. Use all the resources you need to :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations on your pregnancy :) Sounds like you've been on a bit of a roller coaster since finding out about your pregnancy! I've been stalking this thread rather than posting as most of the girls had already said what I would have said. - But it's about time I posted I think :haha: 

Sounds like you are set on keeping her, and congratulations :) Whatever descision you made, it had to be the right one FOR YOU, and not pressured by anyone else. I'm 19 and a mother to a 16 1/2 month old little girl, I'm also 34w+6d pregnant with my son. Yes it is hard raising a child, but it's the most rewarding thing you will ever do. As the girls have already said, use your resources, it sounds like there are a fair few in the US that could be very beneficial to you in helping you get the best possible start for your daughter, and start of your new life as a mother. Don't be scared to ask questions and ask for help if you need it! 

All the best for the rest of your pregnancy hun :flower:

xoxox


----------



## sendBabyDust

@ Bamers. Wow that is so amazing you just found out. You was mentioning adoption. I was wondering if you would be interested in a private adoption? That is where you give up the child to someone without all the adoption agencies and The adoptive parents or even you can seek a lawyer and pretty much sign the papers and you are done. My husband and I are trying to find someone who would do that for us. We love children so much and we have been trying for so long with no luck. We have been praying every day. Children are our life. We have great strong family values. If you know of anyone please keep me in mind.

Thank you and May God Bless you!


----------



## Tanara

_I found out i was pregnant at 4 months with my son, I was 15 when i found out 16 when I had him. Although i have struggled with deciding to keep him it never effected him, he always had what he needed. I dont regret my decision and i know i have been judged by many different people on my choice but I feel i did what was best for me and my situation. I personally would never be able to give my child away for adoption although i do think its a beautiful thing if you have the strength to do so. 

Goodluck with your choice, although I do stand by saying really think this choice threw either way its a huge decision and one that will effect you and your family_


----------



## Bamers

Thank you guys =]
Yeah, I really don't think I could give my kid away. It got to the point where I really couldn't even think about it, so my boyfriend & I decided that we'd make it work somehow.
Is there any kind of resource a minor could use? I live in Florida and I've never heard of anything like that. Hmm


----------



## vinteenage

sendBabyDust said:


> @ Bamers. Wow that is so amazing you just found out. You was mentioning adoption. I was wondering if you would be interested in a private adoption? That is where you give up the child to someone without all the adoption agencies and The adoptive parents or even you can seek a lawyer and pretty much sign the papers and you are done. My husband and I are trying to find someone who would do that for us. We love children so much and we have been trying for so long with no luck. We have been praying every day. Children are our life. We have great strong family values. If you know of anyone please keep me in mind.
> 
> Thank you and May God Bless you!

I'm not going to lie. I find this kind of creepy.

Anyway, *Bamers*, unfortunately the US doesn't have as many resources as the UK. You can see if you qualify for WIC though.


----------



## Bamers

Hahahaha
I do not =[ WIC is household income based, and until I find a way to become emancipated, the government will say that I live with my apparently rich mother. If we weren't paying off all these debts from years ago, we would be rich and I wouldn't be trying for anything at all, but I'm in just the right spot to struggle and the government not look towards helping me. :(


----------



## corrie anne

Bamers said:


> Hahahaha
> I do not =[ WIC is household income based, and until I find a way to become emancipated, the government will say that I live with my apparently rich mother. If we weren't paying off all these debts from years ago, we would be rich and I wouldn't be trying for anything at all, but I'm in just the right spot to struggle and the government not look towards helping me. :(

Is the father the same age or is he living by himself? 
Unfortunately you are right. This is a horrible reason for not letting young mothers that live with their parents to not get the help they need. I was older at 19 when i was pregnant with my first in GA and it was the same. I was able to get TANF though through DHS and medicaid for me and baby. I would check on the TANF that will help you with formula and diapers anything you need for baby, it is not much but it helps. I would also try and see if there are any pregnancy centers in your area. There are some that have you take classes on parenting and watching videos of how to care for your baby in exchange for clothing,food,diapers and other things that you will need to raise baby. Most are on a point system on how many classes you attend and they work with you until the baby is 2. 
When do you turn 16? In most states the average age to be able to move out from you parents is 17. If you are 16 and have your parents permission you can rent a place with your boyfriend. Although he needs to finish school, he does have a responsibility to raise this baby and go to work. Maybe he should look into getting his GED and you as well. If you want this to work out by keeping your baby then you have to think of ways that is fair for you child as well. Baby will need responsible parents.
A lot of churches will help you too. Never be afraid to ask for help. Lots of churches will help cloth and feed your family. Just do some googling and see what you can get, ask you local wic office what other programs can help you if they can not help you.


----------



## vinteenage

Bamers said:


> Hahahaha
> I do not =[ WIC is household income based, and until I find a way to become emancipated, the government will say that I live with my apparently rich mother. If we weren't paying off all these debts from years ago, we would be rich and I wouldn't be trying for anything at all, but I'm in just the right spot to struggle and the government not look towards helping me. :(

I'm in the same position, so I'm sorry to hear that. :( My stepfather makes plenty but is in tons of debt. They also counted in OH's income even though we're not married. It's such a silly system.

Look for a local pregnancy center. Most area's have one. Through mine I can get diapers, wipes, baby food, formula, etc but we havent needed to use them yet. Its a huge help if you need it.


----------



## Bamers

I'm already 16 actually, I'll be 17 in august. And my boyfriend has already graduated, but right now he's in college so it takes up a buttload of his time.
There's actually a really neat program at my school called cyesis -- it's gonna help me graduate. they provide childcare during school, parenting classes, etc. it's great :D
and really? I'll see if they let you do that in florida.
Well, I plan on breastfeeding unless there's no possible way to do so, hopefully that'll cut down my costs a lot. I even already have a breast pump! My friend wasn't able to breastfeed and never got to use hers.
Hmm. I'll look into that. I'm planning on giving my boyfriend custody of her, so that maybe he can get WIC or whatever, at least he'd be able to get her on medicaid. I'm pretty sure that's household income based as well :/


----------



## vinteenage

Bamers said:


> I'm already 16 actually, I'll be 17 in august. And my boyfriend has already graduated, but right now he's in college so it takes up a buttload of his time.
> There's actually a really neat program at my school called cyesis -- it's gonna help me graduate. they provide childcare during school, parenting classes, etc. it's great :D
> and really? I'll see if they let you do that in florida.
> Well, I plan on breastfeeding unless there's no possible way to do so, hopefully that'll cut down my costs a lot. I even already have a breast pump! My friend wasn't able to breastfeed and never got to use hers.
> Hmm. I'll look into that. I'm planning on giving my boyfriend custody of her, so that maybe he can get WIC or whatever, at least he'd be able to get her on medicaid. I'm pretty sure that's household income based as well :/

Your OH cant get on WIC, it's "women, infants and children".
If your LO goes on medicaid though, s/he should automatically go on wic too


----------



## Bamers

What are OH and LO, exactly?
and true. i hope that'd work out like that. i need everything I can get =[


----------



## vinteenage

OH = other half and LO = little one.

Far easier to type out when holding a baby than the entire word. :haha: I otherwise rarely use shortenings of words.

If your school has such a good teen parenting support system, they should be able to tell you of other resources as well. My high school social worker was able to tell me a lot (I graduated when I was 16 week pregnant).


----------



## Burchy314

I just applied for WIC and I live with my parents. We told them that yes we do live with them, but we are paying for everything so they told us to fill out the application as though it was only us who have an income in the house. So we only put mine and OH's income information on the application so now we will be on WIC. Just try calling them and explaining it to them.


----------



## x__amour

WIC really varies by state. I live with my parents but they told me to count my household as my OH, me, and LO and we definitely qualified that way! Try talking to them about that maybe, it depends on your state though.


----------



## corrie anne

I would advise you to not give custody over to your OH. Please do not do that. If he is not in your household, they can not add him to anything so they should not have added his income. You are able to get Medicaid for you and your baby now. There should not be any reason why you can not even if your parents are making enough money, so when baby is born, baby will have medical ins. If he is working then i would suggest what PP said, to get on wic and everything else using his income alone saying that you pay for everything as well. That will help out a lot. That is great that he has graduated and you are on your way. Most schools dont have that kind of privilege. Since he is working as well, you should look into public housing. If he is 18(or soon will be) he can apply for public housing through the Housing Authorities in your area and add you to the app and baby when it gets here, you should be approved very quickly. Also look into Section 8. I know that some states have closed there waiting lists or they are rather long waiting lists but it is something you should look into. Someone has to be working to get these benefits.


----------



## Bamers

I'll look into that, thank you!


----------



## Aaliyah.D

I don't know much about adoption tbh , so sorry I can't help you out there =/



But perhaps you should look at your options , would life be doomed if you did keep the child ? I respect your decision and it's great your going to make a family / someone really happy whilst thinking about your little girl first...you should be proud of yourself chika !

Maybe you should just discuss whether you might want to keep the baby , so whatever the decision you make it's not one your going to regret :) x


----------

